# My Dog Just Accidentally Ate Weed Cookies, Is She Gonna Be Ok?



## lotusexige (Aug 21, 2010)

my dog just ate 5 and a half weed cookies. i DID NOT do this on purpose, i left the cookies on the coffee table and left to get food and she got on the table and ate them. she is a 10 lb pomeranian. i usually eat 3 of these cookies and i am very high for a while, and i have been smoking everyday for 6 years. i know weed cant kill you, but will my dog be alright!? she is alright right now but is def messed up. i dont want to see anything bad happen to her, any help would be great.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 21, 2010)

I dont think any serious side effect will occur. If anything she might puke or just lay there with a rapid heartbeat. Just pet her and make sure she knows everything is ok too.
Animals love that shit too hahaha, my pit ate my weed of my weed tray one time...like 4 grams... she always sits by me when Im smoking too now....Fuckin Pothead...LOL


----------



## khm916 (Aug 21, 2010)

She might be high or out of it for a couple days as long as there wasnt 1 pound of chocolate in the cookies you should be fine.


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL she'll be fine I just talked to my friend who's a vet. Do us all a favor and video tape this shit and put it on youtube so we can see it lol! Post a link!


----------



## lotusexige (Aug 21, 2010)

there was chocolate chips in the cookies but not many, i am more worried about the amount of weed she ate. she has been fine so far, heart beat normal but her tongue is hangin out and she is drooling.
she has just been sleeping more than anything else the past few hours.


----------



## lotusexige (Aug 21, 2010)

well is she for sure is gonna be fine, i might take some videos and post them


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah I swear my dude is a vet and he's laughing about it. She would have to eat like a whole bag of chocolate chips to get sick. She might get diarrhea(spell check) but definitely post a vid! LOL This is epic *+REP* for vid...


----------



## khm916 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes no amount of marijuana is lethal.


----------



## Shanus (Aug 21, 2010)

My dog had a bad reaction to eating a choice nug. Hes about 90 in dog yrs ans sleeps 18hrs a day, so prolly near killed him. I dont know if he was stoned, but he didnt eat much, drank tons of water, and just seemed under the weather. He wont sit by me smokin' now. Maybe pets are like ppl, they either like or dont. As far as O.D., I doubt it


----------



## Weedler (Aug 21, 2010)

A buddy of mine made 2oz of brownies and we ate 2 each had 1/2 a pan left after all 6 of us had a few. We all went outside for a smoke the dog ate it all! We were all worried especially his owner, that dog did not move off the couch for two days LOL


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 21, 2010)

My dog ate a whole bunch of butter while I was making the cookies
she was fucked 
any who she slept alot and drank alot of water 
just sit by her and keep her happy
water a little food and on the couch
just how we like it
hope it all works out
my dog looked better after about 6 hours


----------



## lotusexige (Aug 21, 2010)

alright thanks juicebox and everyone i feel a bit better, i will def take a vid and post it. i will try and get her to stand and drink some water in a little bit and ill take a vid.

*just to let everyone know, i used to post on grasscity alot but recently it has been freezin and not lettin me post so i will start posting on the forum, i think there is too many people on there sometimes. i have 2 indoor grows under my belt and if you wanna check them out my screen name was lotuselise and look under indoor grow journals.
i have a new grow now with all fem nirvana 1 blackjack, 1 ak48, 1 blue mystic, and 1 blackberry, i will probably post a thread about once the plants get to a decent size


----------



## lotusexige (Aug 22, 2010)

here is a pic of here before the video, tongue out and droolin.....


----------



## khm916 (Aug 22, 2010)

I feel bad for your dog


----------



## lotusexige (Aug 22, 2010)

i do too, and once i post the video that is exactly what i said during the video, i really feel bad for her. i should have known better than to leave cookies on my coffee table.


----------



## lotusexige (Aug 22, 2010)

alright, you guys asked for it...
its pretty sad, but a little funny, i hope she gets better soon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNj-xdAeniU


----------



## khm916 (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn thats fucked...you should tell your friend to stfu he's laughing at her and shit. Id punch someone if they laughed at my dog when she was felling so bad.


----------



## lotusexige (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah i know that what i felt like doin, this is my dog that has been by my side for years, and she cant even stand on her own. i know it might seem funny to some but not when its your own dog. you can DEF tell she not enjoying this


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 22, 2010)

Dude the video is set to private. And man your dog will be fine....probably is already. My dog has eaten buds before and yeah the first time it freaked me out but she always ended up fine. Seriously my firend is a vet and I wouldn't be laughing if you had anything to worry about.


----------



## lotusexige (Aug 22, 2010)

just fixed the video.....
she still has not recovered fully, she still cant stand on her own. she is slowly starting to move around more though. she has been like this for over 16 hours now.


----------



## lotusexige (Aug 22, 2010)

oh yeah they are strong, i have been smoking everyday for 6 years, and i would NEVER eat more than three. even after three i am stuck on the couch all day, i cant even imagine what 5.5 feels like to her


----------



## machnak (Aug 22, 2010)

Man, I agree it nots funny...well it was for a second...but I'm sure she'll be fine. Punch your friend in the mouth a few times. She looks like a beer cub!


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 22, 2010)

Just let her get rest and make sure she has water and she'll get better.


----------



## lotusexige (Aug 22, 2010)

machnak said:


> Man, I agree it nots funny...well it was for a second...but I'm sure she'll be fine. Punch your friend in the mouth a few times. She looks like a beer cub!


yeah she does, everyone that sees her says she looks like a little brown bear


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry to say but your friend sounded like a douche. Was he trying to scare her? Poor dog, I liked how she just let herself slide down at the end, that was a little funny but I feel bad for her.


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 22, 2010)

lotusexige said:


> yeah she does, everyone that sees her says *she looks like a little brown bear*


*Reminds me of one of these......*


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 22, 2010)

You guys need to calm down. Yeah it sucks but its funny. Id be laughing too.

But seriously. She will be fine blah blah it sucks but man, your fault for leaving them out


----------



## poplars (Aug 23, 2010)

bro this shit happened to my dog too, but it wasn't eh cookies, it was the trim from the butter making process.

she was fucked up for 5 days, she couldn't stand on her own for 2-3 days, then after that she walked around in a circle for 2 extra days.


but afterwords she seemed like a brand new dog!


----------



## lotusexige (Aug 23, 2010)

well here an update its been a full 36 hours and she still is messed up. she has gotten better though, she started walking small distances but is still very wobbly. she now responds to sounds and follows me with her eyes instead of staring off into space.


----------



## kether noir (Aug 23, 2010)

thats good news. my wife is a vet tech here in the north west, she sees it monthly and its no bid issue. on the bright side, maybe your doggy wont want to sneak cookies. 
i hope a fast recovery to doggy normalcy


----------



## joint venture (Aug 23, 2010)

not to worry an elevated heartbeat and a very thirsty dog but happy dog.... possibly quite horney too so keep the yr leg away and keep it away from the beer lol just good plain ol water will do! lol


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 29, 2010)

Funny shit, sorry bout your dog though, did she die? I was seriously cracking up reading this shit though.

"she now responds to sounds and follows me with her eyes instead of staring off into space."


----------



## Total Head (Sep 1, 2010)

poor dog. the laughing probably put her at ease a lot more than if everyone was running around screaming. my cat got into some special brownies when he was a few months old and was fucked for a whole day. i did the same thing, panic and call a vet friend, and she basically said make sure he drinks and watch him so he doesn't fall off a table or something. i know the feeling. you know its not toxic but to actually see the pet all fucked up like that is pretty scary. too bad you can't explain what's going on to them so they could just enjoy it.


----------



## upthearsenal (Sep 1, 2010)

how is she?!

i've got a pom myself, he loves to nick nugs from me, but 5 1/2 cookies, that sounds bad.. :/


----------



## tranquility (Sep 1, 2010)

3 things can possibly come out of this...1-she will love weed and will want more.2-she will be fuckin freaked out by it. 3-she will learn from that experience and be like a new dog.
maybe she learned her lesson about those cookies and if she ever find more she'll eat 1 or 2 lol


----------



## medicalsb420 (Sep 1, 2010)

so is the dog okay or what? 5 fuken cookies in a 10lbs dog!? definately would not be laughing if it was one of my dogs. i dont get much out of laughing at the misfortune of animals. i have the luxery of a good chuckle after breaking a HUMAN nose!=)


----------



## medicalsb420 (Sep 1, 2010)

counter point , dogs smell way better than we do .. so had a pretty good idea of what she was getting into


----------



## lotusexige (Sep 2, 2010)

she came out perfectly fine. the first two days she couldnt stand or walk. the third day she started walking around but was very wobbly. the fourth day she was pretty normal, walking straight and acting normal but as still slow and didnt want to play and didnt have alot of energy. id say by the fifth day she was back to her normal self.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 2, 2010)

lotusexige said:


> she came out perfectly fine. the first two days she couldnt stand or walk. the third day she started walking around but was very wobbly. the fourth day she was pretty normal, walking straight and acting normal but as still slow and didnt want to play and didnt have alot of energy. id say by the fifth day she was back to her normal self.


Does she still seem likely to eat more brownies?


----------



## Shanus (Sep 6, 2010)

cmon now guys, where's your sense of humor? For one, its an animal! How bad you feel eating a hamburger? Id been laughing my ass off too. Actually i still am. Thanks for the video, looks like shes a tad more stoned than my bulldog was. Knowing she's going to recover, and that humans pay goood money for that kinda buzz, laughing is completely acceptable to me. Listen to all these sensitive bleeding hearts. Dont know whats funnier, ppl angry over a stoned dog (jealous?), or the damn dog wobbling and wishing it had some ho-ho's. The real question is..... will the dog eat cookies still? No worries bro, I aint mad at ya!


----------



## mga2010 (Sep 6, 2010)

Every animal on the planet has cannaboid recepters...lol chill.


----------



## kricket53 (Sep 6, 2010)

the dog will be fine. weed doesn't kill. post a vid and youll get mad rep.


----------



## Sk306 (Sep 10, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> the dog will be fine. weed doesn't kill. post a vid and youll get mad rep.


 Your late man, he already posted a vid haha. but that was pretty funny to watch, crazy how much she ate.


----------



## lotusexige (Sep 10, 2010)

hahaha, yeah i dont know if she'll eat cookies again if she had a choice. i think she would, probably just not as many


----------



## Penni Walli (Sep 10, 2010)

is your dog shaking when he walks cause thats what my dog did when he ate my chocolate chip chunk weed cookies. he could barely walk w/o his legs shaking or giving out.


----------



## lotusexige (Sep 11, 2010)

yeah thats what she was doing, she couldnt walk or stand for 2 days


----------



## Beansly (Sep 11, 2010)

haha, finally some entertainment around here. Im sorry you lost your stash. I might have rolled up my dog and smoked it if it ate my weed. Seriously though..Id be mad at the dog lol


----------



## lotusexige (Sep 11, 2010)

yeah i kinda was. i had to pay my buddy 15 bucks for all those, and he brought them over for me.
i didnt even get to eat any of the cookies, she ate them all


----------



## Thor1911 (Sep 12, 2010)

Shanus said:


> My dog had a bad reaction to eating a choice nug. Hes about 90 in dog yrs ans sleeps 18hrs a day, so prolly near killed him. I dont know if he was stoned, but he didnt eat much, drank tons of water, and just seemed under the weather. He wont sit by me smokin' now. Maybe pets are like ppl, they either like or dont. As far as O.D., I doubt it


you can eat weed and not get high, the thc isn't active unless you cook it otta the bud. if he just ate it, it prolly hurt them because bud is rough, he didn't get high or anything just dying because its old lol

lol im so stoned now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNj-xdAeniU

your video is just making me cry lol, it took me atleast 5 minutes to edit this post i cant breeth it hurts hahah

dude thats a sick fuckin car, lotus = fuckin amazingly sexy


----------



## windytodai (Sep 13, 2010)

Weed doesn't harm animals. I think it gets them high though. My sister's dog ate mushies one night and she came running to me yelling towards me that her dog ate her mushies. She explained that she was outside and dropped some of her mushies and didn't notice the dog behind her eating the dropped mushies as she was picking them up until the dog started snorting. She turned around and long story short, the dog ate two or three mushies. GOOD mushies. The dog sat and starred at me for a few hours. STARRED AT ME! He was fine though. It's best to keep animals away from whatever you're growing though, better for them anyways. We were both worried about the dog.


----------



## ///redtreezson/// (Sep 17, 2010)

Yea dude my dogs are bigger stoners than i am, i think they just like the way the bud tastes. I have a 2 very small breeds, a teacup chihuahua and a teacup/terrier mix. the pure bred tea cup name is bella and the terrier mix's name is star fox. Whenever we smoke they rush over to us and get in our face when we blow it out and foxy likes to eat weed right outta the bowl on the bong! we also got some pix of her sniffin the bong out when it was full of smoke lolz. Id be more worried about the chocolate then the weed, and dogs are kinda like people, some like to get stoned and some dont. I had a pitbull that used to drink beer from a bottle, he would grab it with his teeths and rock his head back and then drop the bottle and lick it off the floor, but when it came to pot smoke i guess he didnt like the smell and he would bark at me when i would smoke. i used to see it as his way of telling me to stop smoking and get a job. I miss my blitz..... best dog ever.... but I have my babies now. 

I dont think your dog will have any permanent PHISICAL damage, but it looks like elise may have a phobia of cookies lol.


----------



## rastakolnikov (Sep 17, 2010)

lotusexige said:


> here is a pic of here before the video, tongue out and droolin.....


Aww that's a cutie!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 20, 2010)

Damn man thats a heavy ass dose for that mini bear you got there! lol

But Ive had my 100 pound Golden finish off half a tray of some weak brownies and he didn't move allll day but hes a tank so I wasnt worried about him and he ended up being fine just was Super stoned for like 18 hours.

Then my dad has a story of when his German shepherd ate a big chunk of some black afghan hash back in the day and he says that they called the vet and he said to try and force some warm salt water down the dogs throat and that should induce vomit..
sure enough the dog puked up the chunk and was fine later on.

SO, IF YOUR DOG EATS TOO MUCH POT MAKE HIM PUKE BY FORCING WARM SALT WATER DOWN HIS THROAT...

Maybe I should make a thread or someone should make a sticky on that cause it sounds like a lot people don't know what to do in marijuana,animal, "OD" situations.. hahaha this is a funny topic i must say


----------



## killadelph420 (Sep 29, 2010)

she forgot how to walk hahaha aw very cute dog


----------



## Soplain (Sep 30, 2010)

i have a puppy maltese and one time i got him high with a few of my friends in my house. now whenever i pull out weed or he smells grape blunt wraps he runs over to my gf and puts his nose under her. haha


----------



## thump easy (Jun 17, 2011)

man i just came home n the dogs ate the trim out of the buble bags n i was like at first they were like shaken i thought someone posioned them to get in house then i relized that the bags were kinda fucked up then i got some peroxide 29 grade n fed it to them the older one didnt thow up much but the litle one did they cant stand up shit man it seas in a vet thing its fatal n very toxic i dont know what to do. i watered the peroxide down shit im tripn


----------



## itsaplant (Jun 17, 2011)

My 150 pound mastiff ate a pure bud brownie. A BIG ass whoop ass brownie.
First they loose motor skills and hallsionate like shrooms.

I forced a 60 milliliter (The big one) about 20X in the day because they will forget to drink.
It cant hurt a dog, if they get aggressive then put them out in the yard but not the sun!

Doggies gotta trip now and then also.

have fun!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2011)

itsaplant said:


> My 150 pound mastiff ate a pure bud brownie. A BIG ass whoop ass brownie.
> First they loose motor skills and hallsionate like shrooms.
> 
> I forced a 60 milliliter (The big one) about 20X in the day because they will forget to drink.
> ...


mine is about one hundred pounds i forced peroxide n he is mad at me know yes he is halusinating he looks sad the girl she about threw up two ounces she still shaken but not ass bad as before the vet sight seas they can looose thier life its extra toxic to dogs. well i aint got the money to take them so im gona have to wait it out. the dog nevor were intrested i wounder y they r old aready dam y tonight


----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2011)

good news they lived they threw up like fucken machines n they slept n woke up like nothing ever happend jeeez i was scared i mean i seen other peoples dogs get stoned but not fucken baked out of their little souls were they cant stand or keep balance i glad THANK U GOD.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just read this...lol...did she like it? 
Does she wanna start her own grow now?
That would be cool.


----------



## heshani1999 (Jun 22, 2011)

Do not worry, she will be ok.She may high for a while and then back to normal.Keep on eye with her.


----------



## CKat (Jan 1, 2013)

To all you non-believers, here's proof.....My 26lb. 6 year old (otherwise healthy) dog is currently in the vet dieing as we speak from eating 2 chocolate weed cookies. He even threw some of it up and it is still toxic enough to kill him. Within one hour he could not walk properly because his back legs were dragging, he urinated on himself, straight to the vet, and he developed hypothermia, very slow heart rate, extremely low blood pressure and deathly dehydration. Not to mention the shaking and seizures. He can't open his eyes even, or keep posture or balance, zero level of conciousness. The vet did everything they could for him and is monitoring him but he only seems to be getting worse not better. He is slipping in and out of breathing too. We can assure 100% he did not get into anything else as everything else was put away and puppy proof. He managed to open the only low cupboard, rip into my travel bag, dig through my clothes and find them. Thank god he ate only 2 not all 4. Now it is in god's hands only if he lives. 
*Marijuana and Chocolate CAN kill an animal. Don't be a fool and think otherwise, remember my dog.*


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 1, 2013)

but was it the marijuana or the chocolate?


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 1, 2013)

I know of a kid who found his parents full try of brownies. He gave his little sister one and ate the rest himself. (he was always a pig like that.) His parents found the pair a few hours later rolling around on the ground laughing at the playground. They were fine...it was the 70's so, it all worked out.


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 1, 2013)

CKat said:


> To all you non-believers, here's proof.....My 26lb. 6 year old (otherwise healthy) dog is currently in the vet dieing as we speak from eating 2 chocolate weed cookies. He even threw some of it up and it is still toxic enough to kill him. Within one hour he could not walk properly because his back legs were dragging, he urinated on himself, straight to the vet, and he developed hypothermia, very slow heart rate, extremely low blood pressure and deathly dehydration. Not to mention the shaking and seizures. He can't open his eyes even, or keep posture or balance, zero level of conciousness. The vet did everything they could for him and is monitoring him but he only seems to be getting worse not better. He is slipping in and out of breathing too. We can assure 100% he did not get into anything else as everything else was put away and puppy proof. He managed to open the only low cupboard, rip into my travel bag, dig through my clothes and find them. Thank god he ate only 2 not all 4. Now it is in god's hands only if he lives.
> *Marijuana and Chocolate CAN kill an animal. Don't be a fool and think otherwise, remember my dog.*


 that sucks! I hope your dog pulls though. I'm sending good vibes your way.


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2013)

CKat said:


> To all you non-believers, here's proof.....My 26lb. 6 year old (otherwise healthy) dog is currently in the vet dieing as we speak from eating 2 chocolate weed cookies. He even threw some of it up and it is still toxic enough to kill him. Within one hour he could not walk properly because his back legs were dragging, he urinated on himself, straight to the vet, and he developed hypothermia, very slow heart rate, extremely low blood pressure and deathly dehydration. Not to mention the shaking and seizures. He can't open his eyes even, or keep posture or balance, zero level of conciousness. The vet did everything they could for him and is monitoring him but he only seems to be getting worse not better. He is slipping in and out of breathing too. We can assure 100% he did not get into anything else as everything else was put away and puppy proof. He managed to open the only low cupboard, rip into my travel bag, dig through my clothes and find them. Thank god he ate only 2 not all 4. Now it is in god's hands only if he lives.
> *Marijuana and Chocolate CAN kill an animal. Don't be a fool and think otherwise, remember my dog.*



reg date= 1-1-13 post count =1 

Attitude = I told you so... =Hmmmm...

Chocolate = bad for dogs
Pot= If it's a clean product and has no pesticides or laced with anything... may not be 100% great for your dogs.. but wont kill them...


Hope your dog is ok... regardless of what happened to the dog...


----------



## fluffygrrrl (Oct 13, 2013)

I found this thread doing a google search because my maltese ate 1/4 of a loaf pan of brownies I made last night. I was reassured until I saw ckat post. I wonder if the dog made it? I am worried because he can't walk and just falls over and pants with his tongue hanging out. It has been 12 hours now. It is Sunday and there isn't a Vet open until noon, because now I'm worried it may be the chocolate that kills him. He won't drink any water. I am beside myself with guilt for leaving them in the car.


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 13, 2013)

If they were chocolate, the dog may be poisoned. If not, the heat may have gotten to him/her. Try finding an emergency veterinary service that's open. I wish you luck.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 13, 2013)

I didn't read any of these posts.... but even the smallest of crumbs can intoxicate your dog... it will fall over or off things, uncontrollably dribble...it can look very serious but almost guaranteed that it will be OK.. I've had some very scary instances with a tiny jack Russel terrier, ate like 2 brownies...a vet will instantly recognize the. Intoxication most notably by the dribbling.....keep an eye, wrap him in a blanky and love on him...he'll be alright

Enormous dose levels (over 3000 mg/kg of Delta 9 THC) were administered without lethality to most animals. A dose of about 1000 mg/kg THC was the lowest dose which caused death in any animals The completeness of intestinal absorption of THC at these high doses is unknown.(meaning death probly occurred simply from the high concentration or the precipitation in blood) Behavioral changes in the survivors included sedation, huddled posture, muscle tremors, hypersensitivity to sound and hypermobility.

The cause of death in the rats and mice subsequent to oral THC was profound central nervous system depression leading to dyspnea, prostration, weight loss, loss of Fighting reflex, ataxia, and severe fall in body temperature which led to cessation of respiration from 10 to 46 hours after single dose oral administration. No consistent pathological changes were observed in any organs. The cause of death when it rarely occurred in the higher species did not appear to be related to the same mechanism as in the rats.

Using intravenous administration, the acute one dose LD50 for Delta 9 THC was 100 mg/kg in dogs...an oral dose was not found...and death was probably caused by thc falling out of solution in the blood basically clogging lungs...death occurred in those within minutes


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think she's more worried about the chocolate content. Justifiably so, I might add.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 13, 2013)

hope they were cheep brownies and didnt have real coco in them because thats what is bad for them is the actual coco, no idea why i am sure some one does


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 13, 2013)

baker's chocolate of approximately(highest cocoa content) 1.3 g/kg (0.02 oz/lb) of a dog's body weight is sufficient to cause symptoms of toxicity. For example, 2.25-ounce (64 g) of baker's chocolate would be enough to produce symptoms in a 20-pound (9.1 kg) dog

Most recipes whether boxed or homemade, or cocoa powder or chocolate use 1 cup or less, 3/4 most common... 1 cup weighs between 90-130 grams


Taking all of this into consideration with the thc ld-50 its not serious however you should comfort your dog especially small ones and keep them in a warm blanky


----------



## clint308 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a little Jackrussell and i made some cookies up
we all passed out whatching tv and when we woke up relised there was a cookie missing from the table
I checked my little girl out and she didnt move for around 3hours , her nose was running and she could not stop dribbling out her mouth
We just gave her a blanket wrapped her up and gave her some love
after around 4 hours she started walking around again and was ok
I felt so bad for her , I felt like it was animal cruelty or something
After that i had 1 cookie left and thought i would see what she did , so i let her smell it
She ran from it and would not go near it , i guess she remembered what it did to her
She is 100% fine


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Oct 14, 2013)

in the US dogs rarely die of chocolate poisoning. We dont have enough real chocolate in anything. Its all fake flavoring. My 10 pound jack russell ate an entire bag of hersheys kisses. Even left the foil wrappers neatly pile up on the floor. Theyd have to eat real bakers chocolate or something to kill them.

Also grapes can be poison to dogs. Didnt know that until a few weeks ago and ive been giving my dog grapes for years. I've been passing that on when ever I can now.


----------



## AlGore (Oct 15, 2013)

My dog ate roaches out of a weed ash tray a few times and got pretty sick from it. We actually didn't figure out what it was until the 2nd time. He got very wobbly and "bobble headed", would drool uncontrollable, not eat or drink, and even vomit.

The experience has made me very cautious with my stuff.


----------



## fluffygrrrl (Oct 17, 2013)

Glad to report my doggie is fine and back to his normal self. After reading your posts and a few more on the internet, I was quite certain that he wouldn't die from the chocolate, I did use a box mix. When he started wanting to throw up, I put him on the floor so he wouldn't puke on the couch with me. he just dry heaved and then he just fell over, so I went and layed down with him. My other dog and even the cat came over and layed with him, they knew he was sick, too. So sweet. By 2 pm on Sunday he was walking around better and by 3 pm running, so I'd say it took about 18 hours to get out of his system. I really appreciate all of your posts, thanks y'all


----------



## clint308 (Oct 18, 2013)

No worries mate
Glad everything turned out ok


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 26, 2013)

I came home one day & found my beautiful then 12yo 50kg Rotty lying prone inside the front door. I thought he was dead, I dropped what I was carrying & threw myself next to him & cradled him, sobbing like a little girl. But he was warm. Further examination revealed that he was breathing slowly but deeply. Wiping my tears away I tried to wake him thinking he was ill. He slowly half opened his eyes, gave me a look of affection & dropped back off to sleep.
This was the best behaved dog ever. Shit, I was naughtier than this dog. But. There's a but. He could not resist anything with butter in it [easiest way to give most dogs a pill or tablet is to encase it in a cold ball of butter. Dogs tend to swallow it, not chew.] That day I had left for work & forgotten to put a bag of rubbish out that included about a dozen stale cookies I'd misplaced. The dog had eaten the lot. He was so bombed. Lucky I didn't own a chihuahua. He awoke every 8hours or so & run to the back door to go outside for a slash, slurp down half a bowl of water & sleep for another 8hours to repeat the process. He was back to normal about 30 hours later.


----------

